# Replacement Fork & Headset Extender questions



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

I would appreciate any info that you may have on the following questions:

1. I have a 2009 Roubaix Expert. I assume Specialized does sell replacement forks for their road bikes. Is it possible to get an original color for a late model (2009) bike? Or does specialized just offer a couple of basic colors to pick from? 

2. Any idea what the ballpark price is for a new replacemet fork for a 2009 Roubaix Expert/Pro frame?

3. Has anyone ever used the Headset extender pictured below which is offered by Specialized? If so, what is your opinion of it? Assuming your steerer tube is long enough, can you still put 10 - 20 mm of spacers on top of the headset extender?










Thanks for any info you may have.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gtpharr said:


> I would appreciate any info that you may have on the following questions:
> 
> 1. I have a 2009 Roubaix Expert. I assume Specialized does sell replacement forks for their road bikes. Is it possible to get an original color for a late model (2009) bike? Or does specialized just offer a couple of basic colors to pick from?
> 
> ...


I have no firsthand experience with any of these issues, so pls take what I offer with a grain of salt, as they say.

That said....

1. Specialized would need to keep a number of production forks avalable in the event of warranty claims, so I would think that you'd have the option of purchasing an '09 fork. IMO it would be best to contact a dealer for availability/ pricing.

2. Contact your LBS.

3. I did a quick search on Specs support/ FAQ section and found nothing relating to the extenders. I suggest contacting customer support with that question, because (IMO) they'd be the most reliable source for something I consider to be safety related.

HTH....


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I did a search through the Specialized dealer site for the fork. There was nothing listed, but that doesn't really mean much. A great deal of their frame and fork replacement is handled through the warranty department, which is not listed on their site. As PJ suggested, I'd go to your dealer and have them contact Specialized.
Good luck!


----------

